# Hooray! Today I am a "real" electricain



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Yesterday I couldn't even spell "licktrician", today I are one. 
Congrats, now the real fun begins.


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Nice job Matt!
P&L


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Good job Matt. Congratulations.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Congrats Matt ! :thumbsup:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Big woop, we've all been there, done that, have the tee shirt...JK:thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Congrats Matt! Another stepping stone under your feet!


----------



## rwburt501 (May 22, 2017)

Sitting in class as we speak.... Congrats man 

Sent from my SM-S907VL using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Cool.


----------



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

Good job!!


----------



## ELECTRICK2 (Feb 21, 2015)

Congratulations


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Congratulations, don't stop learning now though. Set your eyes on another goal.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Another congrats to you sir.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Congrats Matt


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Good.


----------



## Takideezy (Mar 19, 2017)

Congratulations Matt


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Now, master's. 

Sent from my SM-G360T using Tapatalk


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Welcome to the club!

Cheers
John


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

```

```



TGGT said:


> Now, master's.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360T using Tapatalk


Resi contractor (masters) in June! I think two more years to study the whole book for unlimited


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Good work, Matt. I'm proud of you!


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

micromind said:


> Good work, Matt. I'm proud of you!


You're next Rob! :thumbsup:


----------



## MCasey (Dec 7, 2016)

Congratulations! If you passed the test first time arounnd you were a real electrician beforehand now you are just a card carrying electrician.


----------



## lightman (Oct 14, 2015)

Congratulations, Good Job!


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Tomorrow is the big day, finally carved out some time for residential contractor exam! This time tomorrow I will have achieved (as one of my employees calls it) the trifecta, mechanical, electrical, and plumbing contractor. Oh the hours behind me, now I just want an easy office job, LOL!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

matt1124 said:


> Tomorrow is the big day, finally carved out some time for residential contractor exam! This time tomorrow I will have achieved (as one of my employees calls it) the trifecta, mechanical, electrical, and plumbing contractor. Oh the hours behind me, now I just want an easy office job, LOL!


Best of luck in your new endeavor.


----------

